# Ultimate Type Tool Types



## Lilfut (Nov 23, 2010)

That title is Department of Redundancy Department approved.

So I've been playing around with the Ultimate Type Tool (it's so addicting), and I'm wondering if anybody's made some cool types.

Here's mine:

Glass

Attacked by:
Fire 2x
Water .5x
Fighting 2x
Flying .5x
Bug .5x
Rock 2x (YES)
Steel 2x

Attacks:
Fire .5x
Water 2x
Fighting .5x
Flying 2x
Bug 2x
Rock 0x
Steel .5x


----------



## Zoltea (Dec 2, 2010)

Lilfut said:


> That title is Department of Redundancy Department approved.
> 
> So I've been playing around with the Ultimate Type Tool (it's so addicting), and I'm wondering if anybody's made some cool types.
> 
> ...


Graveler used rock throw! (opponent is glass type) It's a 1-hit KO!


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 4, 2010)

Here's mine. Not stellar, but I tried to come up with something logical.'

EDIT: Changed weakness to Electric to strength.

Plastic:

Offense:

Fire x.5
Grass x2
Ice x.5
Poison x.5
Ground x2
Bug x2
Ghost x0
Steel x.5

Defense:

Fire x2
Electric .5
Grass x.5
Fighting x2
Poison x.5
Ground x.5
Bug x.5
Steel x2

As you see, it wouldn't be exactly the most useful type in battle. xD


----------



## Lilfut (Dec 6, 2010)

And another (note: i'm using glass and plastic):

Wood

Defense
Fire 2x
Water .5x
Electric .5x
Grass 2x
Ice 2x
Fighting 2x
Ground .5x
Flying .5x
Bug 2x
Rock .5x
Steel 2x
Glass .5x
Plastic .5x

Offense
Fire .5x
Water .5x
Electric 2x
Grass 2x
Ice .5x
Fighting .5x
Ground 2x
Bug 2x
Rock 2x
Steel .5x
Glass 2x

New 3-sided type polygons with Glass, Plastic, and Wood:
Fire/Water/Glass (srsly)
Fire/Rock/Wood
Fighting/Flying/Glass

Sorry, no Plastic polygons.

EDIT: And again!

Antimatter

Defense
Psychic 0x
Ghost 0x
Dragon 0x
Dark 0x
Itself 1x
??? 2x
Everything else 2x

Offense
Psychic 0x
Ghost 0x
Dragon 0x
Dark 0x
Itself 1x
??? .5x
Everything else 2x

EDIT 2: They just keep coming!

Light

Defense
Grass 2x
Fighting .5x
Psychic 0x
Ghost 0x
Dark 2x
Steel 2x
Glass 2x
Wood 2x
Antimatter 0x
Itself .5x

Offense
Grass .5x
Fighting 2x
Psychic 2x
Ghost 2x
Dark 2x
Steel .5x
Glass .5x
Wood .5x
Antimatter 0x

New polygons:
Fighting/Light/Glass
Fighting/Light/Wood


----------



## Leaf Joltik (Dec 7, 2010)

...How does Grass and Wood of all things be super effective against _Light_?!


----------



## Zoltea (Dec 7, 2010)

Glaciachan said:


> Here's mine. Not stellar, but I tried to come up with something logical.'
> 
> Plastic:
> 
> ...


Explain your reasoning for the bolded part.


----------



## Lilfut (Dec 7, 2010)

Leaf said:


> ...How does Grass and Wood of all things be super effective against _Light_?!


Same reason Grass beats Water.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 7, 2010)

Shouldn't Plastic be immune to Electric?


----------



## Leaf Joltik (Dec 8, 2010)

Lilfut said:


> Same reason Grass beats Water.


*smack* Just because grass, plants and trees grow using sunlight doesn't mean that it completely blots out the light. Have you forgotten about stars?

Its only weakness should be Dark. PERIOD.

sorry I'm sounding so harsh, I had a bad day


----------



## Lilfut (Dec 8, 2010)

Leaf said:


> ts only weakness should be Dark. PERIOD.


And then we would have the world's most broken type. :/

Sometimes type resistances stretch logic a bit (Flying beats Fighting; for instance). It's all about balance.


----------



## Zoltea (Dec 8, 2010)

Lilfut said:


> And then we would have the world's most broken type. :/
> 
> Sometimes type resistances stretch logic a bit (Flying beats Fighting; for instance). It's all about balance.


Electric. :| (only 1 weakness and that gets eliminated with magnet rise)


----------



## Lilfut (Dec 8, 2010)

Zoltea said:


> Electric. :| (only 1 weakness and that gets eliminated with magnet rise)


Which is a mistake on Nintendo's part. It's also made up for with few resistances and generally low-defense Pokemon. Light has a number of resistances, so needs several weaknesses to balance it.


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 8, 2010)

Zoltea said:


> Explain your reasoning for the bolded part.


Wait a minute, I thought I set that as .5x...CRAP, I put it in wrong. >_<


----------



## Leaf Joltik (Dec 9, 2010)

Lilfut said:


> Light
> 
> Defense
> Grass 2x *No... just... no.*
> ...


slaps self for being far too harsh on things she shouldn't be
Still.



			
				Lilfut said:
			
		

> Which is a mistake on Nintendo's part. It's also made up for with few resistances and generally low-defense Pokemon. Light has a number of resistances, so needs several weaknesses to balance it.


...NO! IT IS NOT A MISTAKE. (argh) Electric cannot pass through ground! It's common sense...


----------



## JackPK (Dec 9, 2010)

Leaf said:


> ...NO! IT IS NOT A MISTAKE. (argh) Electric cannot pass through ground! It's common sense...


The mistake isn't that Electric is weak to Ground, it's that Electric only has ONE weakness. It makes it unbalanced (which, Lilfut pointed out, is mitigated by its having few resistances and by the low defenses that Electric-types generally have).


----------



## Leaf Joltik (Dec 9, 2010)

Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> The mistake isn't that Electric is weak to Ground, it's that Electric only has ONE weakness. It makes it unbalanced (which, Lilfut pointed out, is mitigated by its having few resistances and by the low defenses that Electric-types generally have).


Ah! Thanks for pointing that out, I was slightly confused...


----------



## Rai-CH (Dec 9, 2010)

Leaf said:


> slaps self for being far too harsh on things she shouldn't be
> Still.


Uh, the Light Vs. Glass one does make sense, seeing as light reflects off glass. I think light reflects of steel surfaces too.
Light Vs. Grass (and by extension, wood I guess?) makes sense too, as plants get their energy from sunlight. I believe that when Lilfut is talking about a 'light' type, he is referring to sunlight specifically rather than everything that can illuminate an area (such as starlight and artificial).
I think the super-effectiveness against fighting and psychic is to balance the type out and like what Lilfut said there's some pretty illogical type combinations in the actual games.

But then again, I'm probably wrong. I didn't exactly listen during science class u_u

EDIT: Sorry about the gender confusion! Your name sounded feminine to me XD


----------



## Lilfut (Dec 9, 2010)

Rai-CH said:


> Lilfut... she


Well, that helped my self-esteem. X(

I'll explain Psychic 0x against Light when you explain Bug 2x against Psychic and Dark.

Back on topic, what types have you made? You must have some _highly logical_ ones, right?

i kid, i kid

EDIT: Light beats fighting because _have you ever tried to punch something with a flashlight in your face_.


----------



## Zoltea (Dec 9, 2010)

If we go into the quantum physics aspect of antimatter, it'd be as powerful as Shadow type in the Gamecube games. Most energy we observe is carried on particles, even light itself. Consequently, for every type of particle exists an antiparticle. If a particle and antiparticle meet they annihilate. So, from that aspect, antimatter would be super-effective against light.

You have been nerd-lectured, carry on. :P

Crystal (clumps with rock and steel to an extent)

Offense:
Grass 2x
Rock 2x
Ground .5x
Steel .5x
Fighting .5x

Defense:
Rock .5x
Steel 2x
Fighting 2x
Grass .5x
Flying .5x


----------



## Lilfut (Dec 9, 2010)

Pretty nice, Zoltea. Have you come up with Crystal in terms of the other types the thread has made? (god i worded that so badly)


----------



## Zoltea (Dec 9, 2010)

Too lazy to bother with it. Lol


----------



## Leaf Joltik (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh, OK, I'm sorry Lilfut, I got carried away. )X I'm not usually that harsh, and I hate being that mean at people! I'm so sorry!

Anyway, I'm creating a type called Primal, inspired by Mystery Dungeon... if you do it before me, I'll kill you.


----------



## Zoltea (Dec 10, 2010)

Leaf said:


> Oh, OK, I'm sorry Lilfut, I got carried away. )X I'm not usually that harsh, and I hate being that mean at people! I'm so sorry!
> 
> Anyway, I'm creating a type called Primal, inspired by Mystery Dungeon... if you do it before me, I'll kill you.


Prima- *murdered*

Data (secretly, this somehow makes sense)

Offense
Electric 2x (I gave Electric another weakness *is mauled*)
Fighting 2x
Steel 2x
Ground .5x
Rock .5x
Psychic 0x

Defense
Steel .5x
Electric .5x
Rock 2x
Psychic 2x
Water 2x


----------



## Lilfut (Dec 10, 2010)

Leaf said:


> Oh, OK, I'm sorry Lilfut, I got carried away. )X I'm not usually that harsh, and I hate being that mean at people! I'm so sorry!


Naw, I'm used to serious business on the internet. It's the fact that you called me "she" that got to me.


----------



## Lilfut (Dec 20, 2010)

Leaf-Lepardas said:


> Anyway, I'm creating a type called Primal, inspired by Mystery Dungeon... if you do it before me, I'll kill you.


Sweet! I've been playing Explorers of Sky pretty obsessively lately.

I would suggest using Steel/Dragons weaknesses and resistances and work from there, seeing as how Dialga is the only canon Primal pokemon.


----------



## EspiaEspeon (Dec 22, 2010)

I made a magic type and a light type. I also made a wipe type as a joke. But I forgot the actual weaknesses and resistances of the types, as well as the types they were effective (or not) on.


----------



## Lilfut (Dec 22, 2010)

ClingingChuru said:


> I made a magic type


A magic type... or _the_ magic type?

i kid


----------

